# Ad Shows Army Prepping for Martial Law: “This Is Not Battle Training.



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ad Shows Army Prepping for Martial Law: "This Is Not Battle Training. This Is Riot Control"
Mac Slavo
December 30th, 2015
SHTFplan.com
Comments (109)
Read by 16,388 people
army-riot-control

Will martial law be declared on American soil?

Will economic collapse and urban riots result in the final and total loss of civil liberties right here at home?

It could happen, and it is one of the "eventualities" that the military is preparing for, though they are constitutionally barred from being used domestically against the American people.

Part of the U.S. Army's latest ad campaign, broadcast frequently during football games and sporting events, and widely across many television programs, includes a 30-second spot that shows soldiers training with shields used for domestic riot control.

Watch the ad; the riot shield appear from about :10-:13 seconds in:

Ad Shows Army Prepping for Martial Law: "This Is Not Battle Training. This Is Riot Control"


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Martial law? In the USA? No... Says the libtard. 

Of course the govt will declare martial law. They have done it already, maybe not in full scale but they have done their trial runs already during the following events:

1. Katrina.... People were forced out of their homes and their weapons confiscated.
2. Boston Marathon bombing.... Police searched house to house without a warrant, people had no choice.
3. Baltimore riots... Curfew put in place, people were restricted of their movement.

If you think martial law won't happen in the USA, you must me smoking too much weed to the point you are out of touch with reality and everything that is going on...

Martial law is coming folks, you will wake up one day and see cops all over the place playing Rambo with your state national guard units.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sigh.

Am I to believe martial law is around the corner because MPs were included in a recruiting commercial?


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Yup, another low information post with conclusions based on decisions made before watching


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That site sells fear, so they can sell gadgets. One needs to know when to filter


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

From speaking to all the military and ex military types I can get corralled...I am of the opinion the miltary folks are going to be on our side when Obummer over exerts his illegal manuvers. Now the five buck an hour bag screeners Dubja made into over paid bureacrats and called the DHS..will prob be on Obummer's side..but think we can kick their butts pretty easy.


----------



## Quietsurvivalist (Apr 26, 2015)

Theres a huge difference between TSA and DHS, beware and to your peril.

Though, there are a considerable number of them who privately think the same


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I believe we will see certain cities and maybe even some states attempt to declare martial law or martial law like conditions. Remember Boston Marathon bombings and the aftermath? Hmm?

HOWEVER, attempt this crap on or near Slippy Lodge and I will assure you that a well regulated...SHALL NOT BE INFRINGED.

This, I shit you not.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

6811 said:


> Martial law? In the USA? No... Says the libtard.
> 
> Of course the govt will declare martial law. They have done it already, maybe not in full scale but they have done their trial runs already during the following events:
> 
> ...


you kidding about Baltimore Riot? .... that was nothing but a damn Obammy Zoo .... if anything the Republican Maryland governor should have been allowed to send in the MD National Guard sooner .... same same with Ferguson - DemoCraps working the backdoor with the black activists ....

if you think you can control those freaking animals with coddling and pretty pleases you need a big load of reality dumped on you ....

all your BS propaganda is doing is giving Obammy & Company a wide open door for their backdoor maneuvers - and that doesn't include the VERY Obammy unfriendly US military


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

All we need is word from Governor Abbot its time secede yet again. We will be ready to rumble.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That type of training has been going on for many years. The number of training hours devoted to it is limited but it is not new.
Still I think many of us see where this country is headed.
Do not confuse National Guard troops with Reserves and Regular Army. National Guards are a State asset first. They come under the command of the Governor. Once federalized then they belong to the ARMY and the president. While the reasons for this have been eroded over the last 30 plus years, it is still an important difference. Governors can call up the National Guard anytime he wants with no input from the federal government at all. The only problem is if troops are not federalized, the State pays the bill.
National Guard troops called up by the State do not have their hands tied by the Posse Comitatus Act of 1878 (amended many times sense). A governor can even allow another State to use his forces.
I had to study all that stuff and at few different levels.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First I don't know where you folks have been for the past 50 years. The Army - Active and Guard - have a long standing mission of restoring civil order in the event that the local state forces can not restore or maintain law and order. 

Hell during New Years Y2K we - my DC MP units - rode with MPD reaction buses the whole night and into January 1


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> you kidding about Baltimore Riot? .... that was nothing but a damn Obammy Zoo .... if anything the Republican Maryland governor should have been allowed to send in the MD National Guard sooner .... same same with Ferguson - DemoCraps working the backdoor with the black activists ....
> 
> if you think you can control those freaking animals with coddling and pretty pleases you need a big load of reality dumped on you ....
> 
> all your BS propaganda is doing is giving Obammy & Company a wide open door for their backdoor maneuvers - and that doesn't include the VERY Obammy unfriendly US military


I was stating the facts, I was there. I have no propaganda in it. And no, I'm not saying that the animals should be cuddled. In fact that problem could have been taken cared of if we were not ordered to stand down. Instead, they used the MDNG to stand around and enforce their stupid curfew which only affected the law abiding citizens. Its true that most of the cops and military would not violate their oath, but you best believe that there are enough of the ones who would follow unconstitutional orders.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> you kidding about Baltimore Riot? .... that was nothing but a damn Obammy Zoo .... if anything the Republican Maryland governor should have been allowed to send in the MD National Guard sooner .... same same with Ferguson - DemoCraps working the backdoor with the black activists ....
> 
> if you think you can control those freaking animals with coddling and pretty pleases you need a big load of reality dumped on you ....
> 
> all your BS propaganda is doing is giving Obammy & Company a wide open door for their backdoor maneuvers - and that doesn't include the VERY Obammy unfriendly US military


Pssst, Illini Warrior,

Maryland, Missouri and Louisiana were all run by democrat libtards during the events that 6811 highlighted. The cities were also run by libtard fools.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> That type of training has been going on for many years. The number of training hours devoted to it is limited but it is not new.
> Still I think many of us see where this country is headed.
> Do not confuse National Guard troops with Reserves and Regular Army. National Guards are a State asset first. They come under the command of the Governor. Once federalized then they belong to the ARMY and the president. While the reasons for this have been eroded over the last 30 plus years, it is still an important difference. Governors can call up the National Guard anytime he wants with no input from the federal government at all. The only problem is if troops are not federalized, the State pays the bill.
> National Guard troops called up by the State do not have their hands tied by the Posse Comitatus Act of 1878 (amended many times sense). A governor can even allow another State to use his forces.
> I had to study all that stuff and at few different levels.


I was a member of the 290th MP Company of the USAMDNG for 11 years. We trained yearly for civil disobedience and riot control. One of our function is to restore law and order when needed. But my problem with the system is, the police and NG units will be used to enforce martial law. Not everyone will follow bad orders, but there are enough of those that would.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

When the people vote and resist the coming tyranny, marshal law will be a reality. Happy New Year.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When National guard units are federalized , everything changes. The powers they have as a state asset are mostly removed. They are very limited in what they are allowed by law to do. This is why many times they screw up by federalizing troops. Governors can give implied police power to the guard units , he can even give them direct police power. This can not be done with federal troops. A lot of this gets confusing and even the leaders mess it some times . Often citizens wonder why don't they do something, well when they have been federalized in many cases they can't. 
Do not make the mistake of confusing the have assed NG troops of the Kent State days with what they are now . Not all of them but many a totally different force. The game was seriously up staring in about 1990.
Will federal troops follow illegal orders, you bet they will. If it gets that bad they dam sure will do what they are told.
Relaying on LAW to protect you from the government is suicidal at best. This current Administration has been break more laws than we can count, nothing currently can be done to stop them.
Obama not only used the IRS he has been using the CIA and FBI to spy on Congress. if we make it, 20 years from now Obama's name will be known as the greats criminal in history. For now he is an unstoppable hero.
Read back many posted what and who he was 7 years ago.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Well...I guess if you include the loose interpretations of the "war on terror" and the violations of our 4th and 5th (and soon to be 2nd) amendment rights then you might be concerned. 

I don't know how many Army soldiers would break their oath on American soil against an organized militia. They will probably stop and question what they are doing when red blood Americans are shooting back...hypothetically speaking of course. This presumes this Texas Shrugged guy's rabbit hole goes that deep and wide.

Protests ...yeah I could see the National Guard being deployed. I don't think that is unprecedented. 

I let the Libtards take the riot police head on and get their skull bashed in. Let them waste their energy on each other. I'll be over here waiting for the leftovers.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Oh good Jesus. I just watched the whole video...he said Jade Helm. Man I wish he would have mentioned that at the start so I could stop watching.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

There isn't enough military or LEO, who would be willing, to enact a true state of martial law. Maybe in certain sections of ceratin cities, but not nation wide. The LA riots had over 6,000 California Nation Guard members (CANG), 600 Marines, LAPD and LA County Sherrifs on the streets. A battalion of Marines, 1,850 Soldiers, and 2,700 CANG stood ready for deployment. They would have a hell of a time doing this on a national scale. I hope I'm wrong though.

The 1992 Los Angeles Riots: Lessons in Command and Control from the Los Angeles Riots


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> When National guard units are federalized , everything changes. The powers they have as a state asset are mostly removed. They are very limited in what they are allowed by law to do. This is why many times they screw up by federalizing troops. Governors can give implied police power to the guard units , he can even give them direct police power. This can not be done with federal troops. A lot of this gets confusing and even the leaders mess it some times . Often citizens wonder why don't they do something, well when they have been federalized in many cases they can't.
> Do not make the mistake of confusing the have assed NG troops of the Kent State days with what they are now . Not all of them but many a totally different force. The game was seriously up staring in about 1990.
> Will federal troops follow illegal orders, you bet they will. If it gets that bad they dam sure will do what they are told.
> Relaying on LAW to protect you from the government is suicidal at best. This current Administration has been break more laws than we can count, nothing currently can be done to stop them.
> ...


A few historical incidents to affirm what Top is saying here:
1. The Bonus March debacle in the early Thirties. WWI vets had been promised a future bonus when they mustered out. During the Depression they wanted and needed that bonus, which was not officially due yet. They marched on Washington, DC to demand their money, and set up an encampment on the National Mall. Active duty Army troops, under the command of Douglas MacArthur, were ordered to break up the encampment, which they did. Even had a couple tanks to do it. There were casualties among the veterans. George S Patton and Dwight D Eisenhower were two of the officers who led troops on the operation.
2. When the Branch Davidian cult siege in Waco, Texas, dragged on longer than President Clinton and Attorney General Reno wanted, armored vehicles and troops to man them were "borrowed" from Fort Hood to bring things to a close. Many men, women, and children ended up burned to death. One just does not borrow armored vehicles and drive them off post without the Commanding General's permission. That General was Wesley Clark, who later ran for president as a liberal Democrat.
3. President Eisenhower used federal troops (Army) to restore and ensure order during the anti-segregation riots in the South in the 1950's.
4. I have personal experience - in the mid to late 60's the civil rights and anti-war riots were bad. Major American cities going up in flames. Radicals bombing police stations and killing cops. Big riots were planned by the Yippies and Weather Underground for the 1968 Democratic Convention in Chicago. This was well publicized. My Army company at Fort Carson Colorado was just one of many who, just prior to the convention, had leave and passes cancelled, had rifles and bayonets issued from the company arms room, were confined to the company area on full alert ready to deploy immediately to Chicago. We ended up not going, but some units of the 101st Airborne did.

So, those who think that some law such as Posse Commitatus will stop federal troops from being used against American civilians have already been shown to be mistaken.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Pssst, Illini Warrior,
> 
> Maryland, Missouri and Louisiana were all run by democrat libtards during the events that 6811 highlighted. The cities were also run by libtard fools.


Psst Slippy - Maryland has a Republican governor - he butted heads with the "give them room to express themselves" black female Baltimore mayor - who you guys seem to think walks on water - Obammy #1 candidate for Congress

when the next batch of black looters & arsonists are let loose maybe they'll come visit YOU & yours .... you seem to be asking for it .... in your eyes their rampage is better than having a National Guard unit keeping them contained ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> Psst Slippy - Maryland has a Republican governor - he butted heads with the "give them room to express themselves" black female Baltimore mayor - who you guys seem to think walks on water - Obammy #1 candidate for Congress
> 
> when the next batch of black looters & arsonists are let loose maybe they'll come visit YOU & yours .... you seem to be asking for it .... in your eyes their rampage is better than having a National Guard unit keeping them contained ....


Psst, Illini

Just because the gov of MD has an R next to his name doesn't mean jack. He's a libtard and he fell right in line with the other evil anti-Americans who orchestrated that crap in Baltimore. As far as the mayor of Baltimore, she is an evil complicit anti-American, I don't know who you think, thinks she walks on water? But it sure as hell ain't me.

As far as any group of black looters visiting me and mine, HA. They would be severely outgunned my friend.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Psst, Illini
> 
> Just because the gov of MD has an R next to his name doesn't mean jack. He's a libtard and he fell right in line with the other evil anti-Americans who orchestrated that crap in Baltimore. As far as the mayor of Baltimore, she is an evil complicit anti-American, I don't know who you think, thinks she walks on water? But it sure as hell ain't me.
> 
> As far as any group of black looters visiting me and mine, HA. They would be severely outgunned my friend.


he's still a Republican and he opposed Obammy's backdoor black activism - more than I can say about your stand - paranoia about the military is a factor cause - not an excuse for an asinine belief ...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Didn't Beretta leave Maryland in 2014 over gun bans?



Slippy said:


> Psst, Illini
> 
> Just because the gov of MD has an R next to his name doesn't mean jack. He's a libtard and he fell right in line with the other evil anti-Americans who orchestrated that crap in Baltimore. As far as the mayor of Baltimore, she is an evil complicit anti-American, I don't know who you think, thinks she walks on water? But it sure as hell ain't me.
> 
> As far as any group of black looters visiting me and mine, HA. They would be severely outgunned my friend.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Forbes Welcome

Beretta U.S.A. Corp., is leaving Accokeek, Maryland. Beretta announced they're moving to a new facility being built in Gallatin, Tennessee. This move will take 300 jobs out of Maryland. Beretta initially said it would only use its Tennessee facility to make new products, but now Jeff Cooper, general manager for Beretta U.S.A. Corp., says, "While we had originally planned to use the Tennessee facility for new equipment and for production of new product lines only, we have decided that it is more prudent from the point of view of our future welfare to move the Maryland production lines in their entirety to the new Tennessee facility."

Beretta first announced it was building the new facility in Tennessee after Maryland passed the Firearm Safety Act of 2013, a gun-control bill that bans many semiautomatic rifles, bans gun magazines that can hold more than 10 rounds and that burdens gun owners with many other restrictions.

Beretta's leadership has been very vocal about how new gun-control laws might force them from the state. The version of the Firearm Safety Act of 2013 that first passed the Maryland Senate would have pushed them out even sooner. The Maryland Senate's version of the bill would have prohibited Beretta from manufacturing, storing or even importing into the state products it sells to customers throughout the U.S. After informing the Maryland House of Delegates that the law, if passed unchanged, would immediately drive them out of Maryland, some of law's provisions were cut from the bill.
Beretta 92FS (current US Military/NATO 9 mm si...

Beretta 92FS (current US Military/NATO 9 mm sidearm) (Photo credit: Wikipedia)

Nevertheless, Cooper says, "[T]he possibility that such restrictions might be reinstated in the future leaves us very worried about the wisdom of maintaining a firearm manufacturing factory in the state."

Like many firearms manufacturers, Beretta couldn't stay in a state that banned some of its popular products and that might soon decide to ban the rest. Economic uncertainty is something a company can try to control or adjust to; whereas political uncertainty isn't driven by a bottom line, but by ideology that in this case is often unrelated to the facts.
Recommended by Forbes

Beretta isn't alone. Since 2013 a lot of gun companies have been compelled to go through expensive upheavals by taking their business to more gun-friendly states. Colt began expanding manufacturing operations in Florida, far from its historic grounds in Hartford, Connecticut. Ruger opted to expand manufacturing in Arizona and in early 2014 was moving its corporate headquarters from Connecticut to Florida. Magpul moved most of its operations from Colorado to Wyoming and Texas. HiViz announced it was moving from Colorado to Wyoming. Shield Tactical said it would move from California to Texas. Kahr Arms decided to leave New York for Pennsylvania. American Tactical Imports decided to move from New York to South Carolina. Stag Arms said it would likely move from Connecticut to Texas or South Carolina. PTR Industries (H&K) said it was moving from Connecticut to South Carolina. Ithaca Gun Company indicated it was moving from Ithaca, New York, to South Carolina. Remington Outdoor Company decided to expand in Huntsville, Alabama, not in Ilion, New York.  Mossberg, America's largest shotgun maker, is moving more jobs from Connecticut to Texas.

Beretta's Tennessee facility is scheduled to open in mid-2015. Beretta says the "transition of production from Beretta U.S.A.'s Maryland facility to the Tennessee facility will not occur until 2015 and will be managed so as not to disrupt deliveries to Beretta customers." Beretta's production of pistols for the U.S. Armed Forces will continue at the Maryland facility until current orders from the U.S. Armed Forces are filled.

I toured Beretta's soon-to-be-closed Maryland plant in December 2012. I've visited gun-manufacturing facilities in many parts of the U.S. and Europe. Beretta's plant in Maryland impressed me as being one of the most state of the art I've seen. As some other gun makers move because of politics, but also to take advantage of state incentives to upgrade their facilities, Beretta is clearly moving because of Maryland's politics.

When I toured Beretta's plant in Maryland, Richard Grimes, Beretta's director of manufacturing operations, raised his voice over the steady hum of CNC (computer numerical controlled) machines, to say, "We have three shifts working around the clock. The machines never stop making guns. Nevertheless we're having trouble keeping up with orders."

I asked if asked in 2012 if Beretta might transition out of what has become a deeply blue state and was assured that Beretta-an almost 500-year-old family owned company-invests in people and has staying power. Within months Beretta's attitude changed as state legislators blamed law-abiding gun owners for the acts of criminals.

Of course, all this has been coming for some time. Interestingly, Maryland is right where modern gun-control politics had its first bout. In 1968, right after winning the California Democratic primary, Robert F. Kennedy was shot and killed. In response, Sen. Joseph Tydings (D-MD) decided Americans should have to register their guns. He wanted to pass strict gun licensing requirements nationally. Tydings later would say he never expected the bill to pass. He also didn't expect it to end his political career.

David Keene was then working in the Nixon administration. Keene told me, "A call came into the White House from Tyding's office to see if we would support his Second Amendment infringements. Our answer was 'hell no.'" Keene added, "What happened was thousands of people in pick-up trucks showed up to protest Tyding's gun-control proposals."

A grassroots group organically sprang up in Maryland called "Citizens Against Tydings." The group worked to defeat Tydings specifically because of his stance on gun control. Tyding's gun-control bill failed in the U.S. Senate. In his next election, in 1970, Republican Rep. Glenn Beall Jr. defeated Tydings.

Maryland has changed considerably since 1968. Maryland is now a more urban state with almost single-party politics. And Beretta, of course, didn't build in Maryland with these political changes in mind. Beretta began and expanded close to D.C. to win contracts for its quality firearms from the Pentagon. In 1988 Beretta won a contract to make standard-issue pistols for the U.S. Armed Forces. Beretta started making M9 pistols in Maryland in 1987. As of September 2012, over 600,000 Beretta 9mm pistols had been delivered to the U.S. military since the late 1980s.

Now those and many other guns designed for civilians, law-enforcement agencies and the U.S. military will be made in Tennessee, a state that respects a citizen's right to bear arms.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> he's still a Republican and he opposed Obammy's backdoor black activism - more than I can say about your stand - paranoia about the military is a factor cause - not an excuse for an asinine belief ...


Your post is simply nuts, you must not have ever read my posts. I have no paranoia about the military and I damn sure oppose everything BHOzo ever did, or thought. What in the hell are you talking about?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> Didn't Beretta leave Maryland in 2014 over gun bans?


yes, they did leave.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Illini Warrior said:


> Psst Slippy - Maryland has a Republican governor - he butted heads with the "give them room to express themselves" black female Baltimore mayor - who you guys seem to think walks on water - Obammy #1 candidate for Congress
> 
> when the next batch of black looters & arsonists are let loose maybe they'll come visit YOU & yours .... you seem to be asking for it .... in your eyes their rampage is better than having a National Guard unit keeping them contained ....


The NG was nowhere near the action during the riots. in fact, they were sent away and posted at the state buildings. they could have helped contain the rioters but they were not used properly. The issue here is Martial law, not the NG helping to restore order. in Baltimore's case, an order for curfew took place which is a problem. people who had nothing to do with the riots were confined to their homes and restricted, that is unconstitutional and useless. the rioters and looters went out and did their thing anyway. so its not about the NG helping out, its the order for curfew that made the baltimore incident bad.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> A few historical incidents to affirm what Top is saying here:
> 1. The Bonus March debacle in the early Thirties. WWI vets had been promised a future bonus when they mustered out. During the Depression they wanted and needed that bonus, which was not officially due yet. They marched on Washington, DC to demand their money, and set up an encampment on the National Mall. Active duty Army troops, under the command of Douglas MacArthur, were ordered to break up the encampment, which they did. Even had a couple tanks to do it. There were casualties among the veterans. George S Patton and Dwight D Eisenhower were two of the officers who led troops on the operation.
> *2. When the Branch Davidian cult siege in Waco, Texas, dragged on longer than President Clinton and Attorney General Reno wanted, armored vehicles and troops to man them were "borrowed" from Fort Hood to bring things to a close. Many men, women, and children ended up burned to death. One just does not borrow armored vehicles and drive them off post without the Commanding General's permission. That General was Wesley Clark, who later ran for president as a liberal Democrat.
> *3. President Eisenhower used federal troops (Army) to restore and ensure order during the anti-segregation riots in the South in the 1950's.
> ...


ahh, you do understand the tanks were driven an operated by FBI right? the active duty troops stood down because Mrs. Reno wanted them to lock and load --oops,*it is unconstitutional for us solders to bear arms against Us citizens on US soil *that's what we told her and shut the tanks down. she was how should I say pissed about it but could do nothing except get some suits in there to operate them.
now back to my opinion about this topic---------

seriously this is the best theory you can come up with? sorry but someone really needs to recalibrate their thinking nodule when are you going to learn that it is what you don't see that will bring you down such as: raise taxes for no reason, take away your freedom by making you get health care that you now have to pay for that you were already getting for free, passing laws saying that you basically are too stupid to think for yourself and can not be trusted to make the right decision because you can't unplug your butt from the cellular devise you have been programed to attach yourself too by the very same people all in the name of the almighty dollar. look around boneheads how much freedom have you lost already in this so called land of the free? how may times have I heard some say wake up? or think outside the box wee you first have to get out of the box.
ah what ever I have no idea what I'm trying to say just forget about it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Will federal troops follow illegal orders, you bet they will.


I agree, in my 16 years of service I have met more than one overzealous individual that were career orientated and would be a yes sir man. Besides if and when the time comes that gun confiscation happens. The press will probably be giving it a spin, so that the masses will think that those evil gun owners had it coming to them.

I have done riot training several times and the endrenolin (spelling) gets pumping. I don't think the soldiers will care if your a gun owner protesting or not when it is in the heat of the moment. If you want to keep your guns, I think it will be civil war or at least a guerilla war.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Slippy said:


> As far as any group of black looters visiting me and mine, HA. They would be severely outgunned my friend.


I thought you lost them in the boating accident Slippy


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I thought you lost them in the boating accident Slippy


Slippy don't need no stinking guns. His collection of pikes alone can win a war that would end all wars.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> ahh, you do understand the tanks were driven an operated by FBI right? the active duty troops stood down because Mrs. Reno wanted them to lock and load --oops,*it is unconstitutional for us solders to bear arms against Us citizens on US soil *that's what we told her and shut the tanks down. she was how should I say pissed about it but could do nothing except get some suits in there to operate them.
> now back to my opinion about this topic---------
> 
> seriously this is the best theory you can come up with? sorry but someone really needs to recalibrate their thinking nodule when are you going to learn that it is what you don't see that will bring you down such as: raise taxes for no reason, take away your freedom by making you get health care that you now have to pay for that you were already getting for free, passing laws saying that you basically are too stupid to think for yourself and can not be trusted to make the right decision because you can't unplug your butt from the cellular devise you have been programed to attach yourself too by the very same people all in the name of the almighty dollar. look around boneheads how much freedom have you lost already in this so called land of the free? how may times have I heard some say wake up? or think outside the box wee you first have to get out of the box.
> ah what ever I have no idea what I'm trying to say just forget about it.


I have a Marine Buddy that wrote a book about Iraq 2, from a boots on the ground acct. we often talk about the SHTF case and what will be, and when.

We share the same ideals, as we both took an oath to protect THE USA from enemies, both foreign and domestic, years ago. I also took one as an LEO in 1999. I am a broken down old medic now and we both believe that it will be coming soon.

Please, remove your heads from your shells, the sand or you asses and be ready to stand for what is right. I am not a radical, but a realist, I believe in God, my family, my country and our freedoms. I will gladly die for what is right. I still stand by the oath that I took in 1988, and will gladly do what has to be done.

I am preparing for the worst, but hoping for the best, as any Medic should/would. I follow the daily news that is filtered down by my boss and have been to countless classes on Terrorism, both foreign and domestic. I see the classified stuff, from years past, (that was delivered to us) appearing daily on the news. I choose to watch a foreign news outlet from Doha, Qatar over the stateside news, as they are often spot on prior to the US outlets.

Folks, now is the time to prepare for the worst, not when it hits. Then it will be too late. I have chosen several specific things that I will need to get away from my hidden town in the upstate of SC and reach Appalachia intact, with my convoy intact. You see, the things we don't see are hidden between blurred lines. It is often plain and simple, but sheep are herded by the conventional Shepard and chased by wolves. It is our choice whether or not to become sheepdogs and protect our herd.

Me, and mine, have learned to become sheepdogs in the deepest sense of the word. We have become ready for what will inevitably come, we have had one Civil War and another will come. When, I cannot say. However, it would appear that it shall be sooner, rather than later. Do I see a Red Dawn scenario in our future, no. What I do see is a shit ton(favorite unit of measurement) of angry Americans that believe in our Constitution enough to stand fast(Tar Heels if you would) and say enough is enough.

Our government is supposed to be that Of the People, By the People and For the People (that's us, in case you were wondering who "the people" are). Today, this is leaving the land of Democracy and heading for a society of Narcissistic Pricks who want to quell or abilities to procure and own the things that have been guaranteed us by our forefathers. I believe in the 2nd and 4th amendments, to the Nth degree. I have taken a vow to uphold our Constitution and will always hold that almost as close to my heart as I do the Bible and God's word. To hell with political correctness.

It is high time that we, as a Country of Sheepdogs (to quote Chris Kyle and his dad) take only what we need and stand up for the weaker.

These statements expressed are not nessecarily those of Major League Baseball.

That being said I know I may have hurt some feelings, if so get over it. This is a reality folks. The things like Boston, Paris and California are dry runs for things to come. If memory serves me correctly, there was a possibility of a third and I captured person in Cali. Is that true? I believe that it is. What was his job, you ask? His job, as taught in most of our antiterrorism classes, was simply to observe. He watched the responses by Fire, EMS, LEO, SWAT and the rest of the groups that came, from a distance, of course. He reported back to his accomplices, probably other terrorist cells imbedded in the US. They will take all of the information gathered thus far, and begin to prepare to start terrorist raids all across our country, with or without the Big House above NYC. 
There are over 60 Mosques in our country affiliated with the Muslim Brotherhood, who is a major US participant in the ISIl campaign to defeat the infidels. The government cannot seem to get inside of these "compounds" to find out what is going on in them. There over 1200 other Mosques that appear to lack affiliation with the Brotherhood. Do we still think that there are not recruiters inside them, cultivating fear and anger in the youth that are sheep? IMHO, BB is not the only problem. Do I believe that all Muslim people are ready to step up and inact Sharia Law in the Good Old US of A? I have no clue. What I do believe is that now that the prophetic cat is out of the bag, and they have made their statements that the Infidels must die, including Muslims that don't adhere to the Sharia Law, we have more to fear that BB. We are in a time when the enemy doesn't wear a traditional uniform, we are in a time when our neighbor, or theirs, may be a person of ill repute. We must take this seriously, we must be prepared and we must be ready to protect our own.

This is why I am firm in my ideals. This is why I take my oaths to my country so seriously. This is why I stand behind and beside my brethren and say the time will come, when we shall need to be prepared to stand solid and stand ready, as our forefathers did against tyranny and against a belief system that did not seem to fit their specific needs. It goes deeper than that too. We are a nation created on Religious Freedom. Islam is NOT a religion, it is a belief system based on a centuries old set of laws, that have been bastardized to fit what am particular leader, at the time, believed. It is not a religion of peace and Mohammed was a false profit. If you don't believe me, read the Qaran and study the Bible. The two don't match much. Mohammed was a shrewd business man, he wanted power and land. He used his "words from God" to enact his plan, much as Hitler did. I find this deeply disturbing in a sense that this has gone unrecognized or I un-thwarted until now. 
I say this simply as a real and honest person, who often is mistaken for an asshole, instead of a realist. 
My dad was a minister, Methodist, my buddy has studied the Qaran, Sharia Law and taken World Religion as a class towards his degree. I have listened and paid attention to their theories and the doctrines of the Church. In no way am I perfect, I am just a guy that cares about his Country, his family, his God and his freedoms. 
Simply put. Pay attention to the things on TV. Study up on what terrorist acts have been committed in other countries, and ours. Look at the stats and the similarities and be prepared to defend our lands and our rights.

It was not my intention to write a Novel, however, I did and for that I apologize. I cannot place links in this, because my sources are often from inside some branch of our Government and are tried and true honest men. Men that have sacrificed mic, for many. Men that are mentors, friends and comrades in arms against the evil that we shall inevitably face.

Any questions, send me a PM and I will try to reply as quickly as possible and honestly as legal in the spirit of not compromising my resources or current Intel.

In no way do I disagree with the second Quote, while there may be Merit to Medic 33, the new worry is not the Branch Dividion compound, Yes Reno was an idiot of her own making and yes I firmly believe that the armored vehicles could/should have been shutdown by our military personnel. IMHO, the reality is that people died. The children were the innocent, the adults were stupid for falling into the "cult" and not getting out. 
The other quote also bears merit in that the BIG HOUSE has overstepped it's bounds often and without regard to us, THE PEOPLE. Duhbumma, probably will lead us into an Obamanation, pardon the play on words, but in reality it is just that. We have been used as pawns in political pursuits, and few up there have the Brass ones to call it like it is, much less stand up and say screw this, I am In power to protect my constituents and I refuse to tolerate this anymore. I again say if I offended you, you will get over it, or ignore me. Either way is fine with me. Just think about this, as our freedoms are eroded and our God Given Rights are slowly removed, the time will come when we stand before our Almighty, whomever you believe that is, and we have to answer for our actions, or inactions, whatever they may be. Are you ready to say that when it was time to stand resolute and shire footed, agains tyranny and evil, that you didn't, and that you tucked your tails, covered your generals and ran away, I am surely not.

Do the research and pay close attention. Dr Google can be found on your local library computers, or any other device that you feel comfortable using for research purposes.

Thanks and Happy New Year.

OldDD


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome OLDDD,

Mosey on over to the Introduction section and announce your presence sir! I for one, enjoyed reading your post and will re-read it again for clarity. but suffice to say, I like what you have to say so far.

Slip



oldditchdoctor said:


> I have a Marine Buddy that wrote a book about Iraq 2, from a boots on the ground acct. we often talk about the SHTF case and what will be, and when.
> 
> We share the same ideals, as we both took an oath to protect THE USA from enemies, both foreign and domestic, years ago. I also took one as an LEO in 1999. I am a broken down old medic now and we both believe that it will be coming soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

With family at Ft. Bragg , I think I will be safe , and I can protect myself need be .


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> Welcome OLDDD,
> 
> Mosey on over to the Introduction section and announce your presence sir! I for one, enjoyed reading your post and will re-read it again for clarity. but suffice to say, I like what you have to say so far.
> 
> Slip


Thank you and I shall. I am just and ordinary father, of two daughters, and am married to a beautiful, strong and warm hearted lady. Strong, for staying married to me for almost 20 years of missed occasions, running out on dinners and just being me. 
I have a deep belief system, and Honor and Devotion are two of the deepest. 
She has been here when I was weak, as have I when she was. 
We have seen a lot together and hope that in April, when we hit 20, that she will hold my hand for 20 more. 
Not many women would put up with that. Why that woman loves me, I will never know, stubborn I guess. Lol
Happy new year.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

txmarine6531 said:


> There isn't enough military or LEO, who would be willing, to enact a true state of martial law. Maybe in certain sections of ceratin cities, but not nation wide. The LA riots had over 6,000 California Nation Guard members (CANG), 600 Marines, LAPD and LA County Sherrifs on the streets. A battalion of Marines, 1,850 Soldiers, and 2,700 CANG stood ready for deployment. They would have a hell of a time doing this on a national scale. I hope I'm wrong though.
> 
> The 1992 Los Angeles Riots: Lessons in Command and Control from the Los Angeles Riots


Double Dittos on the LEO's not joining any kind of unconstitutional martial law plan. They are definitely on our side. They all love Sheriff Joe.


----------



## oldditchdoctor (Jan 1, 2016)

I wrote my Senator an in depth letter explaining options to beef up our LEO presence in SC and they said that it won't work. 
We, in my county, have a College on one side of the county and a ton of "soft targets" called schools everywhere else. 
If one gets hit, all agencies in the county will respond. Then there will be no one else to cover the rest. 
How can adding free help from prior military, prior Leo's and prior Federal Law Enforcement not be of use and not be easily integrated in to the State Constable Program, with minimal training.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I don't think that the military can be effectively used against its citizens. Can it be used to restore order? Yes, but it won't go much further than that. The military's ranks are filled by this country's sons and daughters and whoever is trying to use it to have their way with this country will fail. Yes we have those those individuals that will follow all orders blindly but they are greatly outnumbered. Most service members that I know are not very happy with this administration and I just can't see many following orders that would cause harm to any citizens.


----------

